# Texas brought to a standstill by MASSIVE snowstorm...



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

...Well by Texan standards anyway :wink:

Thought I would post a pic of beautiful Austin, my new hometown, taken this morning after the snow. Yep an inch of snow and mayhem ensues. Freeways closed, schools closed, rolling blackouts and most importantly: Day off work for me.

Thought some of those further North would find it funny, I have no idea how you deal with real snow!


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

OMG. Last week, I woke up to 14", on top of about 8" already on the ground. I made it to work a half hour late after I got done shoveling my car out! Earlier this week, we actually opened an hour late after getting almost an inch of ICE, on top of all the other snow still on the ground...

But, the pic is very pretty! LOL!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow, that much snow is incomprehensible to me. If we got that much in Texas I think there would be a statewide evacuation ha ha.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Sarah, thanks , that did make me smile. Here in Maine, we call that a dusting. :wink:


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

heh, thought some of you would find it amusing. Anyway, I am not leaving the house. As far as I am concerned I am 'snowed in.'


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Last weekend:


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

Haha, I'm in Austin as well. Most everyone took today off work!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Haha. I'm in Indiana and we just got out of our blizzard emergency status thing. You people would die if you came up here. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

He he I was soooo excited to wake up to snow this morning, it was beautiful! 

JDI -Your link didn't work for me, can you try again?


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

That is a beautiful picture. Sometimes I wish I lived in Texas, it is 30 below zero at my house and yes, we have so much snow I don't even listen to how many feet anymore.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Would you believe that last it was 80 degrees Farenheit on Sunday? Then down to the mid teens by Wednesday? Pure craziness!!

Cali - Welcome to the Forum! That is awesome that you are in Austin too, I spend my time between Austin and Houston so I am only a part time resident I suppose. I love it here though!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

lucky you, i am on the other side of the mayhem of snow...pacific northwest ugg look at this:
Picable - Tag: blizzard
how can northeast people stand this?!


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

sarahver said:


> Cali - Welcome to the Forum! That is awesome that you are in Austin too, I spend my time between Austin and Houston so I am only a part time resident I suppose. I love it here though!


Thanks!
I used to live in Austin half a week and Houston half a week when my hubby and I were dating. We moved to a small town
SE of Austin when he graduated from tech school- so good to be out of the (scary) city.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

What a beautiful picture . Sure it's a huge amount if you normally don't get any.

Our intact snow cover is around 50 to 70cm at the moment.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow, those picture look like REAL snow! I bet all of Finland would giggle at our 'snowstorm' too Tamma!

I'm not gonna lie, I did venture out to touch it and see if it was real! Actually there is still snow in my garden left from yesterday as it didn't warm up much at all.


----------



## WesternJake (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous picture!  
What's the point of rolling blackouts? I've heard of them in the summer (all the ACs going would cause power outages or something?) but what is the point of them in the winter? 

Emily


----------



## Amblin Cowgirl (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh wow! I wish we only got that much snow here! As of right now, we have enough snow that its almost to my waist in the places where it hasn't been touched! WE just got another 15-30 cm last night, and more is expected for this week! We are getting pay back for not having enough snow the last few years I guess! It takes at least 15-20 cm's here for them to close schools and all that jazz! Lucky you!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Pssshhhh! You texans don't know standstill snow! I live in snow country, and our town was brought to a standstill after 18.5" of snow for three days (tue-thrus)! Then it was back to school/work on friday. We don't even know where to put the snow we have so much. My dad works for the city street department, and during the big storm he worked 27 hours straight. And he still only gets 8 hour breaks between shifts. Hes actually sleeping right now after he got home at 9:00 am. 

Beautiful picture though!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I live right outside of Houston and I was rather dissapointed that we got nothing but some icing over on the cars/mailboxes! Just like in austin though, EVERYONE paniced because we thought we were going to get 3-5 inches (darned weatherman) Walmart was packed the day before when people went to get 'emergency supplies', and on Friday ALL of the schools were out (I'm homeschooled though so I didnt get the day off x.x) practically no one was working, and the roads were shut down. Haha, all for naught- but it was still funny!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I can't even comprehend that. 1 inch? In one week we received around 40cm of snow. Your Weather: Snow In Edmonton AB - The Weather Network
Oh, and guess what. It rained Friday night and yesterday, it froze. Ahhh, how wonderful it is to live in Alberta.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Pretty amazing hey?! I love looking at pictures of snow, the real stuff that is - you know...more than an inch...

Back up in the 50's today, sun is shining and beautiful riding weather!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

The states needs to invest in some proper snow removal equipment lol.  You guys now have more snow then us (Canada) well at least just where I live. We got a few snow falls of 20 cm each but the next day most of it was picked up and gone. We had a really bad winter though 3 years ago where I am. For the first time in like 20 years my school closed for 2 days.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

^^I would love to move to Canada when I graduate and start working, maybe then I would get to see some real snow!!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

A knack -- 18.5" over three days and you're shut down? We had 18" in one day in Ontario and it did shut down the city but that was over about 30 hours.... not three days! How could snow country shut down for that? Wow.

Texas -- bet the superbowl was cold! I heard they heated the stadium to melt the ice on the roof! Wow. Tough if you're not used to it, for sure.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Meh, real snow is over-rated. We ended up getting like 18 inches in one night last January and I couldn't get my car out of my parking space for over 3 days (so much for going to work). Then I think it was like '92, we got about 20 inches the day after Thanksgiving. We got to spend all day out on the horse-drawn sled feeding our cattle and everyone else's too since we were the only ones who could still move around. 

Being out in the sticks like I am, we really don't have very good snow clean-up. The 2 main roads in town get bladed but none of the others. It doesn't help that we have a total of 4 paved roads in the entire town :lol:.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Haha don't worry you will.  It snowed rather late this year but it's all catching up on us now. My front yard is two big bumps of snow on either side our pathway.

It's also fun to go shopping for winter coats and buy matching gloves, scarf and hat.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I had no idea that there was anywhere on Earth quite like Texas. I honestly didn't know that it was possible for one city to go from 27*C to _minus_ 10*C within a few days (I still don't understand farenheit, getting there though).

Still, if it has to be sub-zero, I want to see some pretty white stuff to make up for it!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Haha I agree with you Sarah! Last year it was minus 20 and we had no snow and I though I was going to shoot myself out of depression. It was mid-end November and I wanted fluffy snow (not a tone of it but ya know... a bit). It makes winter less depressing looking... well I find. If it's going to have to be cold then at least snow makes everything white, crisp and clean.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

There is just something about snow that makes me happy. I am sure if I was constantly snowed in by 100 foot of the white stuff I would be less romantic about it but still, beautiful.

Thanks to everyone that posted pictures of their somewhat more impressive snowfall!


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Sarah, come up here for a while and it won't make you happy any more! We're getting snow every Tuesday and Saturday (no idea why)... none of it has started to melt yet! It's fun for a few weeks, but by now, everyone is pretty tired of it and dying for spring!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

You know, I really want to move further North for a few years, just better for me career wise and I have always been fascinated with the cities up there. People tell me "oh you'll hate the weather" which I completely discount.

Much in the same way people warned me about the summers in Texas before I came here - also discounted. Last summer just about killed me!

Still, I am determined to move North to see for myself :wink:


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Well, we do have all four seasons, which I wouldn't trade for anything!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

^^Ah, Spring and Autumn. How I miss them. We mostly have two seasons: Bl**dy hot and bl**dy cold.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

haha, and if you live nearer to the coast- you've just got warm, hot, burning, and eyeball melting as your seasons xD


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

See, up North, "snowed in" means you literally cannot get outside because your door is blocked by snow..or your car is somewhere under the snow and you're not sure where...like last Christmas.


----------

